# Uh oh.



## katnanw (Feb 9, 2012)

I sneaked ate a slice of bread out of mummy's lunchbox today. I know I'm not supposed to touch it but the bread was toassssstedddddddd <3 anyway mummy found out and she gave me a timeout while playing with my brother Donut  
I'm sad ,  should I say I'm sorry? :lookaround


----------



## qtipthebun (Feb 9, 2012)

It's always better to apologize to your humans, even if you didn't think you did something bad. Like the time I got into mommy's backpack and ate all the mangoes out of her trail mix. I thought I was being good, leaving her all the nuts and stuff. But she didn't think so, so I apologized.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 9, 2012)

Rabbits!


----------



## LakeCondo (Feb 9, 2012)

You always should stay in good terms with those who feed you.


----------



## MILU (Feb 9, 2012)

Well, you can always negotiate.. tell your mum she's not giving you enough treats.. and who knows, maybe you couldn't find your greens or hay - did you explain this to her?

And tell your mum that you may not understand why she gave you that timeout while playing.. you could have thought she was mad at you for playing.. you don't even remember what you did, right? Bunnies don't think about past actions like humans..
by the way, tell her that nobody should keep a bunny from playing.. it's important.. even if this bunny is a little naughty, right?


----------



## katnanw (Feb 10, 2012)

Mummy gave me a banana! Well. I asked for everything but she gave me only one tinnnyyyy slice. I said I was sorry and climbed into her lap and took a longggg nap  when I woke up she gave me a banana!!! *squeal*


----------



## MILU (Feb 10, 2012)

Yay! I knew your mommy is reaaally nice and cool!! If you ask her, she'll give you even better things than toasted bread!!! :wink:biggrin2:


----------



## MiniLopHop (Feb 10, 2012)

I have to agree, time outs don't work very well with buns. Trying to rabbit proof better is the way to go. Silly bunnies are just born to be naughty when they see the opportunity 

Good thing the two of you made up


----------



## LakeCondo (Feb 10, 2012)

> time outs don't work very well with buns.


They can put US in a time out, though. Honey was sure mad for days after her vet visit 10 days ago. We are friends again now.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Feb 10, 2012)

Oh yea, the dreaded bunny back. The closest thing to a time out that I think works is to give them the back! It only works if you catch them doing something naughty. Stomp and turn your back. 9 times out of 10 they will come and try to make up with you because they hate bunny back as much as we do. 

Now if I can just keep Gary in his room. He has figured out the gate system again! I hate getting out smarted by my rabbits.


----------



## katnanw (Feb 10, 2012)

MiniLopHop wrote:


> Oh yea, the dreaded bunny back. The closest thing to a time out that I think works is to give them the back! It only works if you catch them doing something naughty. Stomp and turn your back. 9 times out of 10 they will come and try to make up with you because they hate bunny back as much as we do.
> 
> Now if I can just keep Gary in his room. He has figured out the gate system again! I hate getting out smarted by my rabbits.



No kidding, my rabbits make me feel dumb sometimes


----------



## MILU (Feb 14, 2012)

Brandy, that's so funny... I've never ever thought about giving my back to a bunny! It sounds like great advice, I'll have to remember to do it when the situation presents itself. It must be so cute to have a bunny being all nice and trying to make up.. hehe:kiss1:


----------



## jujub793 (Feb 14, 2012)

That's all I ever get from Wally!! Bunny got back lol


----------



## MILU (Feb 18, 2012)

haha


----------

